# Help date this table saw: Duracraft BTS10 (pic)



## ZmyDust (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey all,

Just trying to get some info on this table saw I acquired and know very little about. It says it's a Duracraft BTS 10 II 1.5 HP. A manual would be great but I couldn't find much online. I did find that Ryobi makes a BTS10 model so can I assume Ryobi took over the Duracraft brand? Found replacement parts http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ryobi-bts10-portable-table-saw-parts-c-7931_7954_7958.htm

Any idea how old this beast is? If you're wondering about the stand it's an ancient treadle machine. Foot powered sewing machine from perhaps 1920s? Who knows.


----------



## ZmyDust (Oct 27, 2012)

At ideas how old this thing is? Can anybody confirm that the Duracraft brand was absorbed by Ryobi?


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't say with any certainty at all, but just judging by the lettering and aesthetics, it looks like it's maybe from the '70s


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't know anything about the saw, but the stand is unique. I remember my mother pumping one of those when I was a kid making our clothes.


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I also think the saw is dated around 1970's.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If nobody answers your question do a Google search for "Duracraft table saws", you have to jump around but Baines Farm and Fleet bought the brand in 2000, previous to that it seems it was an off-shore import sold by various companies, you may recognize your saw in some of the discussions. Good luck.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

FrankC said:


> If nobody answers your question do a Google search for "Duracraft table saws", you have to jump around but Baines Farm and Fleet bought the brand in 2000, previous to that it seems it was an off-shore import sold by various companies, you may recognize your saw in some of the discussions. Good luck.


Yea your right. I tried to do a search but got nowhere. They were made especially for farm and fleet. Maybe a better pic of the model number to help us date it.


----------



## ZmyDust (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses. The pic in my second post to this thread shows a good view of the model number and specs. 

The reason I thought it was connected to Ryobi is because they make a tablesaw, model BTS-10. it's been difficult to find info on I because when I search the Ryobi pulls most of the hits.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

ZmyDust said:


> Thanks for all the responses. The pic in my second post to this thread shows a good view of the model number and specs.
> 
> The reason I thought it was connected to Ryobi is because they make a tablesaw, model BTS-10. it's been difficult to find info on I because when I search the Ryobi pulls most of the hits.


Thanks. My phone was blocking the model number. Is knowing the age important? Or just curiosity?


----------



## ZmyDust (Oct 27, 2012)

Just curiosity really. I needed some hardware to mount the plate that keeps the wood from falling down near the blade and it looks a lot like the Ryobi with the same model number. Far as I can tell this thing still runs like a charm. Plus the price was right.


----------



## WSim (Sep 20, 2021)

I have one identical to this one. On the back of mine there is a mfg.date and serial no.....
The mfg date is 12-1983.
I'm actually trying to fong a new on off switch for mine can someone tell me where I can purchase one...if they're available???


----------

